# Best couple of bike shops in Ft Collins, Boulder, Denver???



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

In addition to any rides I get in visiting CO I'd like to check out some of the better/bigger/more interesting bike shops. I'm primarily interested in roadie stuff. For drill I'll probably stop in at one of the Performance Bike stores in the Den area. Which is the biggest? Any other suggestions?


----------



## southlogan (Jan 8, 2012)

Wheat Ridge Cyclery Denver Colorado


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey, thanks. Checked out their website and looks like an interesting shop. I'll check it out.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

Boulder Cycle Sport, Colorado Multi Sport, University Bicycles, Peloton Cycles, Pro Velo.

If you stop into one of the Performance Bikes, the Denver and the Boulder store are my go to guys. I worked out fo the Boulder store for years throughout my college days, and it is a great environment in there with all the staff being current/former racers. That one deals with alot of higher end customer and bikes given its location.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

southlogan said:


> Wheat Ridge Cyclery Denver Colorado


WRC is an interesting shop from a historical perspective and they have a large stock of bikes and clothes, but from a customer service stand-point, I cannot recommend them. They're mainly about how much product they can move out the door no matter what they have to "promise" to do so then act surprised when you expect them to make good on it. Latest example: dropped $8K on a bike, they say that "adjustments" are free, just charged me $20 to true one of the wheels that has <600 miles on it after admitting that it was "probably like that (out of round) from the factory." Previously... said they'd change out the stem and seatpost if necessary; when I asked, they tried to sell me a bike fit since obviously my fit was wrong if the stock pieces didn't work for me, then tried to sell me both at full retail. Pretty much only go there now if I have no other choice.

Creekside Bikes in Parker will be of interest if you're into Italian bikes and components. I think they're the biggest Pinarello dealer in the state and also carry Colnago and a variety of Italian steel. They also have a nice selection of "classic" bikes on display, and the owner, Kirk, is a really great guy.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys, thanks for all the info. I'll try to check out some of these shops as my schedule and itinerary permits.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> WRC is an interesting shop from a historical perspective and they have a large stock of bikes and clothes, but from a customer service stand-point, I cannot recommend them. They're mainly about how much product they can move out the door no matter what they have to "promise" to do so then act surprised when you expect them to make good on it. Latest example: dropped $8K on a bike, they say that "adjustments" are free, just charged me $20 to true one of the wheels that has <600 miles on it after admitting that it was "probably like that (out of round) from the factory." Previously... said they'd change out the stem and seatpost if necessary; when I asked, they tried to sell me a bike fit since obviously my fit was wrong if the stock pieces didn't work for me, then tried to sell me both at full retail. Pretty much only go there now if I have no other choice.


I agree with you 100%. I only go there if I know exactly what I am looking for, but definitely not for anything service related as they tend to want to charge for every little thing even when "promised". 

OP also I forgot to mention, a coule more Boulder stores, Sports Garage and Excel Sports has a showroom in Boulder as well.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

in Boulder
Vecchio’s Bicicletteria - Vecchio's Bicicletteria - Boulder, CO | Yelp

in Denver
Turin - Turin Bicycles - Southwest - Denver, CO | Yelp
Salvagetti - Salvagetti Bicycle Workshop - Northwest - Denver, CO | Yelp

If you're also into mountain biking, you should check out 
Golden Bike Shop - Golden Bike Shop - Golden, CO | Yelp


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

indianhillsted said:


> in Boulder
> Vecchio’s Bicicletteria - Vecchio's Bicicletteria - Boulder, CO | Yelp
> 
> in Denver
> ...


Good recommendations. Vecchio's and Salvagetti are two of my personal favorites.


----------



## southlogan (Jan 8, 2012)

Second the rec on Creekside Bikes. It's kind of out of the way, but it's quick to get over there on E-470 if you're in Tech Center area. Turin looks like it should be a great shop, but I've rarely found what I needed there. Almost every time I've gone there first I ended up going somewhere else to get what I needed.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Another vote for Vecchio's.

Boulder Cyclesport for CX

University Bikes

Full Cycle is about a half-block away from Vecchios. 

If you have the inclination, check out Community Cycles, a non-profit that repairs and refurbishes bikes and gives them away to deserving kids. Kinda cool to see.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

I'll be honest I've never actually been in Turin...just heard good things. I just checked out Creekside's web page and that does look like a great shop.

If you do make it to Boulder and have the time to check out stores (not sure what else you are into) but Neptune Mountaineering has a self guided climbing museum in the shop. Something to see for sure if you are at all interested.

Wheat Ridge is impressive to see as well...huge inventory. I can't say anything about their service but it is a nice place to walk around.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I should add that Excel is by far my preferred shop (would go to Creekside if it wasn't a 1+ hour drive across town). Excel has just about anything you'd want in the way of clothing, tools and components and are a huge Cervelo dealer, and the guys there are awesome. But, their showroom is pretty small. If you're just browsing from out of town vs. looking to buy something, they might not be your first choice.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Creekside Bikes in Parker will be of interest if you're into Italian bikes and components. I think they're the biggest Pinarello dealer in the state and also carry Colnago and a variety of Italian steel. They also have a nice selection of "classic" bikes on display, and the owner, Kirk, is a really great guy.


^this^ for sure. If you want to talk classic Italian, steel, or Pinarello then Kirk is your man. Beyond Pinarello and Colnago, Tommasini is trending pretty well right now.

If you are in Boulder then a walk thru University is worth the time.


----------

